# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Lighting in relation to water bodies

## nooly

So i was going to put lighting on either side of my mirror in the new bathroom one side was fine as it is next to the shower with a fixed glass panel but the other side is within the 600mm zone of the bath. Electrician says "no".  So my question is,  instead of having them in the wall could i use pendents from the ceiling to get around this?

----------


## Bros

Yes you can use a pendant but it must stop at the 2.25M mark from the floor if it is in the 600mm zone. You can get rated fittings to go into this zone but I doubt they will look nice in a domestic bathroom

----------


## chalkyt

Yep, lights can be a problem with bathroom renos etc. A couple of things to consider are... 
Low voltage (not more than 50V) lights can be inside Zone 2 (the 600mm Zone) provided that the source (i.e. transformer) is outside Zone 2 (e.g. above the ceiling). As as Bros suggests, there are some 240V fittings that are permitted but they need to be IPx4 rated (protected from water splashing from all directions) or need to be Class II construction (double or reinforced insulation) that require the removal of a cover to access lamps. 
You can find IPX4 fittings that look O.K. but not particularly flash for a domestic environment. I recently installed a Nelson round oyster fitting under some exposed eaves that was IPX4 rated but looked a bit utilitarian. 
Talk to your electrician re AS3000 6.2.4.4 (luminaires in classified zones) and see what he suggests. 
You may find some LV halogen or LED fittings that look OK. 
Good luck  :Biggrin:

----------


## nooly

thanks for the replies, gives me some direction. :Biggrin thumb:

----------


## grantbudd

does the 600 rule apply to showers? I have a 900 wide x 3300 deep en-suite im going to do and was going for an exhaust fan/light option.

----------


## Bros

Exactly the same 600 from the edge and 2.25 high so a fan light should be OK if you have 2400 ceilings. If you have a solid screen barrier this 600mm doesn't apply.

----------


## grantbudd

Does a shower door count as a solid screen? Glad I found this thread as this was not mentioned to me by the sparkies when they did the rough in. Although saying that 600 isnt that much so probably why they didnt say anything.

----------


## Bros

> Does a shower door count as a solid screen?

  Nope has to be fixed

----------

